# Fun Hat To Knit



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am knitting a hat for someone, have not decided who yet, and the pattern is easy and fun. I am using Red Heart Boutique Swirl and the color is Floral. I am doing this on circular needles and it is going very fast. Just thought I would share the pattern.
http://stitchandunwind.com/knit-hat-pattern-i-love-yarn-day/


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

cute hat / thanks for the link


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I like that - thanks!


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

That will be my next project! Thanks so much.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty hat. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Have saved pattern . Thank you for sharing !


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Adorable, love this hat! Thank you!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am surprised how fast it is coming along. I am halfway done and I have another hat to make waiting in the wings to start.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freyja-hat


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this adorable hat. :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This pattern is almost identical to "Anna's Angel Hat" from Jimmy Beans Wool. Check it out.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Becca said:


> This pattern is almost identical to "Anna's Angel Hat" from Jimmy Beans Wool. Check it out.


Could not find on site.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Becca said:


> This pattern is almost identical to "Anna's Angel Hat" from Jimmy Beans Wool. Check it out.


Could not find on site.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to Jimmybeanswool.com and under free patterns scroll to bottom of page. It's a lovely pink hat with a large flower attached.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Becca said:


> Go to Jimmybeanswool.com and under free patterns scroll to bottom of page. It's a lovely pink hat with a large flower attached.


Thank you very much.

:thumbup:


----------



## AutumnR98 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

